# New Member



## VintageLover (Aug 13, 2019)

My wife and I are both 72 years old. We have been married to each other for 54 years. Our sex life is still going strong with current frequency about 2 times a week. We are both in good health. I take a little Viagra to keep me going. I watch my weight and wear slacks instead of shorts, black shoes and socks. My wife takes good care of herself. She wears makeup and gets her hair done. She is a very classy lady. I married my high school sweetheart right out of school. We hardly ever fight. If we have a disagreement, we work it out. We are best friends.

Most of my wife's married friends don't seem to have sex. At least they don't admit it. I find this sad. Sex is a very important part of our relationship. If we physically couldn't continue, I'm sure we would figure something out. Many of our retired friends don't seem to like each other very much. They seem grouchy and mad at each other. I can't understand how a couple can live together for 40-50 years and hate each other when they get old?

If there are any older couples on this forum who would like to talk, we will be happy to.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Awesome dude awesome...


----------

